# complex rep. confused?



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2010)

patient had excision of keloid on ear lobe 4mm 
then complex repair with S-Flap local tissue rearrangement closure

i know i use 11444 for exc. keloid
would code 13152 cover complex repair with S-Flap or would i have to use a code 14060?

However instructions under code 14060 say dont use these codes with 114xxx

Help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 28, 2010)

*Post the op note*

For an accurate response, please post the operative note.

In general, however, as you've read in the CPT guidelines, adjacent tissue transfer (i.e. flap 140xx) INCLUDES the excision and repair. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,
don't know how to post op report.
but a S-flap closure was used, does that fall into (140xx0 category) too?
thank you


----------



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2010)

How do i post a op. report?
This is what was done, hope you can help:

Excision of Keloid & then complex closure & an S-Flap Local Tissue Rearrangement closure was done?? please help


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2010)

*Just type it*

You can try copy and paste ... just be SURE to take out all patient IDENTIFIERS (including physician name and hospital name)
When all else fails, type the op note into the thread.
Hope that helps. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

